# Cannondale Hollowgram SL crank



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

According to Cannondale they will only offer the black version instead of the silver one going forward.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

zamboni said:


> According to Cannondale they will only offer the black version instead of the silver one going forward.


Exact same crank, just a different color? I can live with that...


----------

